#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Google AI Can Identify Breast Cancer Better Than Experts

## Bhavya

Recently a research was conducted in that he computer, which was created by Google’s AI spotted breast cancer better than the expert radiologists. As both the computer and the experts allowed to screened mammograms to identify Breast Cancer. Health care experts now hope that this will help to avoid false-positive results and help to give better treatments. What do think about this? will Google AI help to Cure Breast Cancer?

Source: https://bit.ly/2SR8jkZ

----------

